# Teacher sex scandal problem



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

What is it with the teachers today it seems like almost every week a teacher scandal comes out what the hell is going on with the school system now a days is it the hiring process are schools just simply not weeding out the potential troublemakers or is it just society in general... What are your thoughts on this ever reoccurring problem...


This weeks latest mess.. 

2 teachers arrested on allegations of sex with students in California


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I was going to say too many white males until I clicked on the link. 

It's nothing new. You have instant access to news from around the world today and probably a healthy dose of observation bias.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

What blows my mind is that it's the women doing the rape.....consitantly it seems.

Mind you, I wish I was a young boy this day and age......but still, it's ridicules.

As far as weeding out bad teachers, we have so much bureaucracy in our school systems it's not even funny.

Watch, you will quickly learn that our school systems are as ass backwards as just about any system we have.


Waiting for 'Superman' (2010) - IMDb


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

A few things. One, they are hiring younger teachers. Walk through a school sometimes. Two, sexually liberated society; it's not as taboo to have multiple sexual relationships in your history and recreational NSA sex isn't uncommon at all. It's not just for dating couples anymore. Three, social media; Gossip spreads fast and this kind of news goes national rapidly.

It isn't new. "Hot for Teacher.." a lovely Van Halen song from back in my day. And I know two kids (one female, one male) who had sexual relations with teachers in HS. Both seduced the teachers... I know of several others who tried too and got shot down. So I'd sort of imagine for a HS teacher, there is often some student trying to get in your pants a lot of the time.


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

probably always happened, but now a lot more get caught and reported on due to texting, cell phone photos, social media, etc.

Also, in the past, no one would have believed a boy if he was bragging about doing it with a teacher. They wouldn't even investigate it.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

If you keep degrading public employees, as parasites and so on, the prestige of the profession goes down, and it no longer attracts the best, it becomes the easy work for the average and below average college students. There are still those who do it because they love it, but there are many for easy work with nice benefits and tenure.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

This is not a new problem, the news just broadcasts it now. When my dad was in high school he got "extra" attention from a teacher and that was back in the early 60's. 

Back in those days the teacher got reassigned and my dad got moved from FL. to Wis. to live with his grandparents for a year. They just covered it up better back in the old days. 

When I was in high school one of the football coaches had a thing for cheerleaders. He was just transferred to a different school and "retired" as a coach. No real punishments.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I think it's just more evidence of the general abandonment of anything that remotely resembles moral virtue in this country. Anyone who demonstrates moral values is scoffed at. There really exists no mutually agreed upon moral standard other than people should feel free to do whatever makes them feel good. The freakier someone is, the braver they are considered to be and the higher they are exalted in the media. Teachers are no longer allowed to function in an authoritarian role but are encouraged to behave more like buddies and to treat children like short adults. We established firmly during the Clinton presidency that sexual misconduct doesn't count unless it interferes with someone's job performance. Very little is just "wrong" because it's "wrong" these days.


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

unbelievable said:


> There really exists no mutually agreed upon moral standard other than people should feel free to do whatever makes them feel good. The freakier someone is, the braver they are considered to be and the higher they are exalted in the media


no, all these people have been arrested for breaking the *law*...that's why we've heard about them.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I graduated with a girl (a long time ago, 1981) that married one of our teachers. He was in his mid-40s and she was only 18, almost 19. They began dating when she was a sophmore in high school.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

I wonder about the confirmation bias thing. There seems to be a steady parade of young, pretty female teachers getting busted these days.
True, more women teachers than men.

The main factor via my knee-jerk detective guess work? Phones, email, digital photos. Everyone does it now. All kinds of digital evidence that wasn't around 20 years ago. More evidence means more charges are filed. Absent the evidence, it was all finger pointing, and resignations when things heated up.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

This has been going on for ages. The only difference is we have the world at our keyboard. It is always there in our face. I suspect 4 decades ago this would have made the news not much past a 150 mile radius of the town it occurred.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

ReidWright said:


> no, all these people have been arrested for breaking the *law*...that's why we've heard about them.


There is a huge variance between the sentencing of male teachers raping young female students and that of female teachers raping male students. You can't read a posting of a story of a young female teacher raping a male kid without one or more men expressing envy for the victim and/or lust for the perpetrator. Can't recall ever hearing a woman saying they wished their Middle School male teacher had raped them. Victims of male rape by an authority figure are almost universally treated as victims and the defendants almost always universally condemned. So, again, we have no clear, mutually agreed upon moral standard. 
No one is never going to try to break the internet by posting some great intellectual achievement. Kardashian gets naked and balances a glass on her butt and gets far more attention than any doctor, professor, Medal of Honor recipient, or inventor. We reward these degenerates and make heroes out of them. Then, we wonder why people behave as if there are no serious moral standards?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

The Nanny State has changed the rules of late so that sex with a 17 or 18 or 19 or even 20 year old is STILL a crime because of the teacher student relationship. Also the laws for statutory rape and sex among people >3 years apart if one of them is under a certain age have changed too. This sort of thing is just as rare now as it was 20 or 30 years ago I'm sure but it's a crime now where it didn't used to be. I mean are they serious? Sex with a 17 year old is a crime? You used to be able the join the USMC at 17, smoke and drink at 18. Now they socially promote 'high school' students all the way to age 21 and throw their sex partners in jail because she has a job. WTF is wrong with you people?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Female Teacher Guilty of Raping Student Gets Suspended Sentence, No Jail - The Last Resistance


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

DoF said:


> What blows my mind is that it's the women doing the rape.....consitantly it seems.


Stories of female teachers having sex with male students get a lot of attention. So that's what the news publishes about. We don't hear as much about cases of male teachers because no one is surprise, sadly.



DoF said:


> Mind you, I wish I was a young boy this day and age......but still, it's ridicules.


Why do you wish you were a young boy?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> The Nanny State has changed the rules of late so that sex with a 17 or 18 or 19 or even 20 year old is STILL a crime because of the teacher student relationship. Also the laws for statutory rape and sex among people >3 years apart if one of them is under a certain age have changed too. This sort of thing is just as rare now as it was 20 or 30 years ago I'm sure but it's a crime now where it didn't used to be. I mean are they serious? Sex with a 17 year old is a crime? You used to be able the join the USMC at 17, smoke and drink at 18. Now they socially promote 'high school' students all the way to age 21 and throw their sex partners in jail because she has a job. WTF is wrong with you people?


This isn't wrong primarily due to the age difference but due to the authoritarian relationship. If I arrest someone, whether they are my age or not, I can't have sex with them. That'd be a rape whether I use physical force or not. My position as a cop is the coercion. I couldn't have sex with a patrol officer in my department. I'm a supervisor and they aren't. My position is the coercion.
Parents trust schools with the safety, health, and welfare of their kids. They send the best they have to school in good faith and trust that teachers will act in the role of parent until that kid is returned. Screwing a kid violates that trust, regardless of the age difference. I pay teachers to teach kids, not to bone kids. For 6-7 hours of a kids' life, there should be one safe place where that kid can go and not be pimped out, beat on, not compelled to sell drugs, join a gang, and not raped, fondled, flirted with, or hit on. That might be the only 7 hours out of 24 where such things don't happen at the hands of adults but in school, that kid should only meet adults who have that child's best interest at heart. If they meet adult government employees looking for sex, we have hired the wrong people and our employees are getting inadequate supervision. 
If you go to the hospital or dentist or ride in an ambulance, you put trust in medical employees to not treat you like a sexual piece of meat. Kids are vulnerable and teachers occupy position of powers just like cops, doctors, and judges. It is wrong to have sex with a kid and it is wrong to have sex with someone you have an authority relationship over.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Not all that long ago, a male high school student who had sex with a good looking female teacher was considered to have 'gotten lucky'. It was a notch on the kid's belt.

Look up the movie "Summer of '42" It was about you high school boy how had a summer fling with a beautiful 25 year old woman whose husband was away in the military. The movie came out in about 1971. At the time it was considered a beautify coming of age movie. I saw it back then. It was a very popular movie with good rating.

Make the same movie today and all hell would break loose.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

http://thelibertarianrepublic.com/p...-sex-underage-boys-called-rape/#axzz3POpQMeSC


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> Not all that long ago, a male high school student who had sex with a good looking female teacher was considered to have 'gotten lucky'. It was a notch on the kid's belt.
> 
> Look up the movie "Summer of '42" It was about you high school boy how had a summer fling with a beautiful 25 year old woman whose husband was away in the military. The movie came out in about 1971. At the time it was considered a beautify coming of age movie. I saw it back then. It was a very popular movie with good rating.
> 
> Make the same movie today and all hell would break loose.


If we're going to let Hollywood determine public morals, we may as well pour gas all over the country and torch ourselves. That's about the most immoral spot in the nation.


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

I went to a UK, all boys Grammar school in the 70's. Kids could leave after O-levels at 16 or stay on in the 6th Form and take A-levels for another 2 years. Our 'tutors' were akin to professors,,, few of them under 40.

Bizarrely, one of our French tutors (male 55-ish) did an exchange with a French one (female, 20). This girl was hot - away from home and thrown to a bunch of similarly horny males. In no time at all she began sleeping her way through the 6th Form. Earned the nickname 'la bicyclette' cuz they'd all had a ride on her.

The school officialdom MUST've known about it cuz all the kids did and some tutors. I guess the similar ages, that 6th Formers had the status of adults and (nearly) all those she slept with were above the age of consent, nobody gave a tòss. My own and a few other parents thought it was funny. Didn't hear one disapproving voice. I think 'asking for trouble' was the general consensus,,, cept there never was any trouble - just a hot French tutor offering hands-on sex ed'.

It sounds (and was) like a script for one of those 70's 8mm Color Climax porn reels.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

Another thing worth mentioning is what exactly are these women getting out of these relationships if you can even call it that what exactly does a 30 year old woman see in a 16 or 17 year old boy? there has to be some kind of desperate need for gratification and ego boosting in these cases.. :scratchhead:


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

WandaJ said:


> If you keep degrading public employees, as parasites and so on, the prestige of the profession goes down, and it no longer attracts the best, it becomes the easy work for the average and below average college students. There are still those who do it because they love it, but there are many for easy work with nice benefits and tenure.


If being a teacher is easy where you are from, it's certainly different than where I'm from. I've had several jobs in my youth such as working in a factory, doing construction work, working in a sawmill, and working on a farm. I will have to say, teaching is the most demanding thing I have ever done, and it's not just because I may be a jewel and choose to do it correctly. 

There is no room where i am from for slacker teachers. We are held to such standards by the state that if you don't do what you are supposed to do, you are out the door. I sometimes wonder if putting shingles on a roof during 100 degree weather for 12 hours wouldn't be less taxing.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

It really isn't just the teachers. I had a little sexual predator who was a student in one of our middle schools. The little piece of crap was just serially grabbing random girls on the butt and on the breasts and even having sex in empty classrooms on occasion. A few girls complained to the principal and jack was done. Principal even copped an attitude with me when I came over to investigate. He was talking about boys being boys. Had to remind him that sexual battery was a felony and his piss-ant school was still inside my city, still subject to the laws of Tennessee, and he could start cooperating or I'd hook his a$$ for obstruction. There's no way he'd tolerate his female teachers being grabbed on the hooters by his male teachers or tolerate his wife being grabbed on the hooters at her place of employment. People don't just wake up at age 28 and decide they are going to be a sexual predator. My wife's elementary school dance teacher put on an actual dance recital where sweet little 7 and 8 year olds, dressed in very little, were bootie clapping in a public school at the direction of their teacher. It's amazing that most 28 year olds haven't become sexual deviants. We're doing all we can to create them as quickly as possible.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

karole said:


> I graduated with a girl (a long time ago, 1981) that married one of our teachers. He was in his mid-40s and she was only 18, almost 19. They began dating when she was a sophmore in high school.


Same here! Of course no one knew they were dating when she was in high school or for how long. They just happened to get married right after graduation. We were all like "ewww".


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Racer said:


> A few things. One, they are hiring younger teachers. Walk through a school sometimes. Two, sexually liberated society; it's not as taboo to have multiple sexual relationships in your history and recreational NSA sex isn't uncommon at all. It's not just for dating couples anymore. Three, social media; Gossip spreads fast and this kind of news goes national rapidly.
> 
> It isn't new. "Hot for Teacher.." a lovely Van Halen song from back in my day. And I know two kids (one female, one male) who had sexual relations with teachers in HS. Both seduced the teachers... I know of several others who tried too and got shot down. So I'd sort of imagine for a HS teacher, there is often some student trying to get in your pants a lot of the time.


Go to a high school Back to School Night. The teachers are REALLY young. I know I'm old and everyone looks young, lol, but some are REALLY young, fresh out of college. A few years ago, my daughter had a math teacher that had just graduated from UCLA the year before and he looked about 17-18.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Not much of a penalty for raping students. It is almost legal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

> A few things. One, they are hiring younger teachers.


This will vary a lot by state standards. A state that doesn't require Master's degrees, will on average, have younger teachers than ones that do.

Also older teachers tend to try and get transferred to less dangerous, better paying districts where you probably have more parental involvement and less of a chance for things to fall through the cracks like that. 

Further, of all of the people I graduated with from the teaching program in my alma mater, I'm one of very few still working in education. At a certain point a lot of my friends realized that making $15,000 a year for a full time position while waiting to "make it in" doesn't cut it when you've got $50,000 in student loans to pay. (Yes, I'm being legitimate right now - I could screen cap my W2.)

So the people you get are probably more likely to be young, naive, and not all that separated from the students they teach if they are in secondary ed. 



> There is no room where i am from for slacker teachers. We are held to such standards by the state that if you don't do what you are supposed to do, you are out the door. I sometimes wonder if putting shingles on a roof during 100 degree weather for 12 hours wouldn't be less taxing.


Again, this varies a lot state by state. While there's a lot of rings to jump through here (Wisconsin) - paperwork to fill out and standards to maintain, there seems to be very little that ensures a teacher isn't a "slacker" as long as every X number of years they fill out Y amount of paperwork and Z number of students pass exams. And if you coach sports, there will be all kinds of leeway or creative solutions for all of that.

It doesn't bode well for those of us that do work hard.


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

Pedophiles are good at what they do. And most of them probably don't have a record so they pass the background check. It's messed up.


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

*You can't read a posting of a story of a young female teacher raping a male kid without one or more men expressing envy for the victim and/or lust for the perpetrator. Can't recall ever hearing a woman saying they wished their Middle School male teacher had raped them.*

Yeah. That's pretty disturbing to me. Why is it different? And why would a man say something like that?


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

unbelievable said:


> There is a huge variance between the sentencing of male teachers raping young female students and that of female teachers raping male students. You can't read a posting of a story of a young female teacher raping a male kid without one or more men expressing envy for the victim and/or lust for the perpetrator. *Can't recall ever hearing a woman saying they wished their Middle School male teacher had raped them. * Victims of male rape by an authority figure are almost universally treated as victims and the defendants almost always universally condemned. So, again, we have no clear, mutually agreed upon moral standard.
> No one is never going to try to break the internet by posting some great intellectual achievement. Kardashian gets naked and balances a glass on her butt and gets far more attention than any doctor, professor, Medal of Honor recipient, or inventor. We reward these degenerates and make heroes out of them. Then, we wonder why people behave as if there are no serious moral standards?


Unless you are a serial killer like Richard Ramirez, Ted Bundy and Wade Adam Ford to name a few, often received fan letters and even marriage proposals from women. They're rock stars.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*All that I can say is whoever said that sexual predators were only men, does not know what the hell that they're talking about!*


----------



## Methuselah (Nov 24, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> It was about you high school boy how had a summer fling with a beautiful 25 year old woman whose husband was away in the military. The movie came out in about 1971.


Excellent movie.

Many school systems these days are hiring teachers who have newly graduated from college. Perhaps it has always been this way, but as I scroll back through the list of teachers I had as a student many decades ago, the women were in their 30's or even 40's. Although I do not recall their exact ages, my mother, God rest her soul, was in her mid 20's when I started school, and all the teachers I had were significantly older than her. At least they looked older.

Is it surprising we have student->teacher affairs when you take a newly-minted college graduate at 22 years old and put him/her in a classroom with 17 or 18 year old students?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Pooh Bear said:


> *You can't read a posting of a story of a young female teacher raping a male kid without one or more men expressing envy for the victim and/or lust for the perpetrator. Can't recall ever hearing a woman saying they wished their Middle School male teacher had raped them.*
> 
> Yeah. That's pretty disturbing to me. Why is it different? And why would a man say something like that?


Same reason we make fart jokes. We can go from age 40 to age 12 in a nanosecond.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

xakulax said:


> Another thing worth mentioning is what exactly are these women getting out of these relationships if you can even call it that what exactly does a 30 year old woman see in a 16 or 17 year old boy? there has to be some kind of desperate need for gratification and ego boosting in these cases.. :scratchhead:


Sex and a 1 minute refractory period. Followed by sex. It's like the old joke "A ho is a woman with the morals of a man"


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Look up the movie "Summer of '42" It was about you high school boy how had a summer fling with a beautiful 25 year old woman whose husband was away in the military. The movie came out in about 1971. At the time it was considered a beautify coming of age movie. I saw it back then. It was a very popular movie with good rating.
> 
> Make the same movie today and all hell would break loose.


They did remake it. "The Door in the Floor".


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Pooh Bear said:


> *You can't read a posting of a story of a young female teacher raping a male kid without one or more men expressing envy for the victim and/or lust for the perpetrator. Can't recall ever hearing a woman saying they wished their Middle School male teacher had raped them.*
> 
> *Yeah. That's pretty disturbing to me. Why is it different? And why would a man say something like that?*


I totally understand WHY they do this.. it's their sexual prime - their hormones are/were RAGING at this age..it can be very frustrating.. some are even ashamed they have these thoughts.. just because something is not ethical (which it isn't -AT ALL).. doesn't mean sometimes people are so darn HORNY allowing LUST to control their minds...and often their mouths in a moment.. 

Now hopefully between their mouths shooting off these comments (which is a sexual fantasy- nothing wrong with that -we all have them) ..but hopefully they can control themselves to not go there...maybe they have to whack it 3 to 5 times a day in order to reign in some of these run away thoughts... 

So Yeah... if you get an Unethical







Teacher seeking validation (after all surely she has other suiters in the wings),...and a sexually primed 16/ 17 yr old student whose fantasy life is out of control....thinking with his Di**... (after all they are now claiming young people are not mentally mature till mid 20's)...some of these Teachers are even younger...they start meeting up alone.. Yeah..it's a slippery slope..

This is why how we raise our kids, speaking of sexual Ethics, sexual / emotional boundaries.. is so vital in the teen years..and having a healthier grasp on how to deal with their Raging hormones in youth...to not succumb to casual LUST...it's far to common EVERYWHERE ... 

I won't put this link on here... but if one googles "Urban Dictionary *HORNY* "... the 1st example is a warning to males.... it's about a "rocket science" *teacher fantasy* that is very explicit.. that definition takes the prize!.. got over 25,000 thumbs up.... I can see why. 

Young males are PLAGUED with these sorts of thoughts..the vast majority of women will never understand this.. though I do.. that's why I googled horny 6 yrs ago.. and never forgot that crazy definition !


----------



## Observer (Aug 23, 2011)

Teaching profession is the number 1 profession for cheating spouses...I read that somewhere. Makes sense, they never really grow up having always been in the education system. They are in HS, go to college, then go back to HS...it's almost like they never left.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Racer said:


> A few things. One, *they are hiring younger teachers. * Walk through a school sometimes. Two, sexually liberated society; it's not as taboo to have multiple sexual relationships in your history and recreational NSA sex isn't uncommon at all. It's not just for dating couples anymore. Three, social media; Gossip spreads fast and this kind of news goes national rapidly.
> 
> It isn't new. "Hot for Teacher.." a lovely Van Halen song from back in my day. And I know two kids (one female, one male) who had sexual relations with teachers in HS. Both seduced the teachers... I know of several others who tried too and got shot down. So I'd sort of imagine for a HS teacher, there is often some student trying to get in your pants a lot of the time.


I read that chartered schools insist on younger teachers 
1) less experienced so that they ask for less money;
2) so that they don't have the pull of a family (ie children) to prevent them from leading after school activities and well, camping weekends like those two lady teachers in the article.

Chartered schools are the wave of the US future. And imagine how tough it might be, young college grad brought to a small town with few other single people of a similar age. 

The chartered school recruits him or her without the teaching certificate which concentrates on the skills of teaching and classroom management. With kids these days, who would want to be without that training? I read that some charter schools require that teachers keep their cellphones on and be reachable up to 9pm every school day. 

Now you got a situation of someone who is likely to be far from home; far from similar aged people outside of work.......... At 23 years old, that hot senior class football player is starting to look mighty fine......

Maybe there will be a tipping point when those hedge fund whizzes decide that "cheap" teachers cost too much (in other ways.)


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Not all that long ago, a male high school student who had sex with a good looking female teacher was considered to have 'gotten lucky'. It was a notch on the kid's belt.
> 
> Look up the movie "Summer of '42" It was about you high school boy how had a summer fling with a beautiful 25 year old woman whose husband was away in the military. The movie came out in about 1971. At the time it was considered a beautify coming of age movie. I saw it back then. It was a very popular movie with good rating.
> 
> Make the same movie today and all hell would break loose.


I doubt Jennifer Lopez new movie will cause an uproar.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

I think it’s a matter of the more things seem to change the more they actually haven’t.

30 years ago as a fresh graduate with a science degree, I took a half-year gig teaching HS Science (technically as a substitute) to generate income while waiting for graduate school.

As a technical major without a teaching certificate, I had to go through a day long training program. What amazed me about the “inappropriate relations” section of the training was that it exclusively focused on men (white men) and, out of the training group (at least 30), I was one of maybe half a dozen men. It was one of those uncomfortable “all eyes seem to be on me” experiences.

I can tell you, it made me very conscious and maybe a little paranoid in my time as a teacher but I remember that “inequity” feeling of “this is something white males do” during that training session.

Just an observation.


----------



## Methuselah (Nov 24, 2014)

SpinDaddy said:


> What amazed me about the “inappropriate relations” section of the training was that it exclusively focused on men (white men)


Welcome to sexism. 

When a older male teacher has sex with a female student, he is "taking advantage of her".

When an older female teacher has sex with a male student, she simply "had a moment of weakness" or a "lapse in judgment".


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *All that I can say is whoever said that sexual predators were only men, does not know what the hell that they're talking about!*


Most sexual predators are men. Not all, but most.


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

unbelievable said:


> Same reason we make fart jokes. We can go from age 40 to age 12 in a nanosecond.


So is it a discomfort? Or wanting to play it off as not that big of a deal? I can't imagine that anyone would really want to be the victim of a pedophile, really.


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I totally understand WHY they do this.. it's their sexual prime - their hormones are/were RAGING at this age..it can be very frustrating.. some are even ashamed they have these thoughts.. just because something is not ethical (which it isn't -AT ALL).. doesn't mean sometimes people are so darn HORNY allowing LUST to control their minds...and often their mouths in a moment..
> 
> Now hopefully between their mouths shooting off these comments (which is a sexual fantasy- nothing wrong with that -we all have them) ..but hopefully they can control themselves to not go there...maybe they have to whack it 3 to 5 times a day in order to reign in some of these run away thoughts...
> 
> ...


Yes, but then aren't we blaming the victim? Young male hormones are out of control so therefore it makes complete sense. We would never say that about a girl because we don't believe that girls are sexual beings at all. They are certainly not supposed to be. 

The teacher is in a position of power and I am not sure that it is all young teachers doing this. It would be interesting, of the female teachers who do this, how many are actually in their 20's. Yes, young men have a lot of hormones. That does not excuse a predator from taking advantage of that.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Pooh Bear said:


> So is it a discomfort? Or wanting to play it off as not that big of a deal? I can't imagine that anyone would really want to be the victim of a pedophile, really.


Someone having sex with a 14 or 16 year old isn't a pedophile. Kids that age would be much too old to get a real pedophile interested.


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

unbelievable said:


> Someone having sex with a 14 or 16 year old isn't a pedophile. Kids that age would be much too old to get a real pedophile interested.


I disagree.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Methuselah said:


> Welcome to sexism.
> 
> When a older male teacher has sex with a female student, he is "taking advantage of her".
> 
> When an older female teacher has sex with a male student, she simply "had a moment of weakness" or a "lapse in judgment".


Not all the time:

Judge criticised after claiming 16-year-old pupil groomed teacher | UK news | The Guardian


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

i think it's an inevitability in a way. though of course this cannot be condoned.

And the issue to me is placing them in confined spaces. Foreign trips alone? camping trips? and given hormones and the hot teacher thing most guys that age can relate to, well, it's a recipe for disaster...


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

The term rape is pretty mixed up today. Unbe is right that positions of authority have lost their clout, placing too much faith in judgment. Clearly sexual desire trumps judgment in a hypersexualized world. Today's kids have seen all sorts of porn and reality TV. Some of them may not have high barriers to inappropriate relationships.

A small number of girls, three or four, among my daughters friends and school mates were extremely precocious about relationships. My youngest daughter had a classmate who was a queen bee type. She manipulated the other children and especially the girls. Even before puberty she was watching adult relationships in all aspects and assimilating the information. She was highly intelligent and I found her almost creepy. I didn't see her after much later. But I can imagine her wanting to be with older guys as a challenge or really doing whatever to test her social skills.

Boys do not mature as fast as girls.

It must be very disturbing to school work when a pupil is having sex with a teacher. I can't imagine them concentrating on any subject, except English lit or biology, where there might be some relevant material.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Pooh Bear said:


> Yes, but then aren't we blaming the victim? Young male hormones are out of control so therefore it makes complete sense. We would never say that about a girl because we don't believe that girls are sexual beings at all. They are certainly not supposed to be.
> 
> The teacher is in a position of power and I am not sure that it is all young teachers doing this. It would be interesting, of the female teachers who do this, how many are actually in their 20's. Yes, young men have a lot of hormones. That does not excuse a predator from taking advantage of that.


I was not trying to excuse anything- I mentioned boundaries being taught to our children in the sexual...and ETHICS... if a female teacher is lax here.. .. what can you do.. Not everyone has a strong ethical value system, and puts the breaks on.. 

I was trying to explain why it happens...why MEN speak the way they do...fall the way they do...add being immature and insane raging hormones to this mix..and a hot teacher coming on to him ! Come on now.. he needs even a stronger value system in place to resist that with his body on fire.. 

As far as saying women have *as much of a sex drive* as men that age..(ongoing debate on TAM by the way)... I guess we all have to speak for ourselves & our own feelings on this...

. I was a girl who no way / no how would be seduced by an older man - *my drive was NOT as high as the average male in high school*.. (masturbating maybe 2 times a week.. how often did my Husband >> UP TO 5 times a day he told me- and jeez, hes' pretty calm sexually ! Not one who would have fallen under that spell because he cared about the Love component -even if he was horny as hell)..

I did not experience this RUSH of insane hormones messing with my head till some 20 yrs later.. then I felt I understood young men.. and only then..


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Perhaps then there needs to be different utility to it all. Instead of 'rape' call it 'inappropriate contact'. Because clearly the legal system is biased against boys to start with. You often see the rape shield law tossed out when the purported victim is a boy. So if the legal system already doesn't uphold the law to the same standard then change the law. Or we can admit that we have two legal standards one for males and one for females.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Pooh Bear said:


> I disagree.


The American Psychiatric Association Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders,
Fourth Edition Text Revision (DSM-IV-TR) criteria for Pedophilia (302.2) are:
A. Over a period of at least 6 months, recurrent, intense sexually arousing fantasies, sexual
urges, or behaviors involving sexual activity with a prepubescent child or children
(generally age 13 years or younger);
B. The person has acted on these sexual urges, or the sexual urges or fantasies cause marked
distress or interpersonal difficulty;
C. The person is at least age 16 years and at least 5 years older than the child or children in
Criterion A.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Sexual relations between persons of unequal status will always be problematic. You can be sure that professors have sex with grad students. They can get away with it if they are careful. With undergrads they are risking their tenure.

Jerry Sandusky, that was a pedophile.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> Perhaps then there needs to be different utility to it all. Instead of 'rape' call it 'inappropriate contact'. Because clearly the legal system is biased against boys to start with. You often see the rape shield law tossed out when the purported victim is a boy. So if the legal system already doesn't uphold the law to the same standard then change the law. Or we can admit that we have two legal standards one for males and one for females.


I'd characterize it more as being biased in favor of women. If a male teacher engaged in sexual intercourse with a 12 year old boy, wouldn't that be rape? Either the kid is old enough to consent or he/she is not. There is nothing special about males 
that makes them more qualified to consent to sex at a younger age. If anything, the average 13-14 year old female is probably more mature. 
Teachers can pass or fail students. They can order difficult or easy assignments. They can write letters of recommendation or not. They enforce rules, laws, and standards of conduct. Their opinion has great influence with social workers, cops, and even mental health professionals. Teachers also are the adults in the room and have sense enough to know about adolescents, teens, and hormones. A kid might get some extra consideration for being a little pervert but a grown teacher is responsible not only for his/her actions but also for the acts of minors committed under their observation and supervision. With authority comes responsibility. With a government paycheck comes public trust. I have not the slightest qualms about charging a teacher, coach, principal, priest, or scout leader, male, or female with rape if they have sex with a child (and yeah, 15 is a damned kid). Doesn't matter if the kid begged for sex.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

While in HS I knew a female teacher who slept with all of her male students.

She was not ashamed of it. On one occasion one of the male student gf's had a fight with this teacher because she was sleeping with her BF.

One another note my mom taught school for over 25 yrs and she would tell me how many of her male students who hit on her.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

lovelyblue said:


> While in HS I knew a female teacher who slept with all of her male students.
> 
> She was not ashamed of it. On one occasion one of the male student gf's had a fight with this teacher because she was sleeping with her BF.
> 
> One another note my mom taught school for over 25 yrs and she would tell me how many of her male students who hit on her.


Where did you go to school? I would have turned her in. Super skank!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## neglected42 (Aug 11, 2014)

I started teaching when I was 22. Some of my students were 18 and 19 years old. Many were VERY forward, and did not think twice about hitting on me. (I wouldn't have EVER considered it, but cannot honestly say I was not attracted to some of them). It might be because I live in a small town, but let me tell you this is nothing new. 

When I was in high school my biology teacher married and had children with a man who was her teacher. They started dating when she was a senior. They had four kids. Also, one of my guy friends was sleeping with a new female teacher. They had a thing for almost a year. The law teacher in our school married one of his students. (They waited until she graduated, but everyone knew they were dating while she was in high school). He was ten years older than her. He just retired last year, and is very happily married to the same women. (I know because I worked with him). There was also a female phys ed teacher who was very well known to sleep around with the senior boys. 

Really, all this happened in the four years I was in high school. The only difference is no one was charged, it wasn't in the paper, and no one really seemed to think it was a big deal. Sure it was great gossip, but that was about it. Mind you, this was all happening with seniors, not 14 and 15 year old kids.


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

Runs like Dog said:


> Perhaps then there needs to be different utility to it all. Instead of 'rape' call it 'inappropriate contact'. Because clearly the legal system is biased against boys to start with. You often see the rape shield law tossed out when the purported victim is a boy. So if the legal system already doesn't uphold the law to the same standard then change the law. Or we can admit that we have two legal standards one for males and one for females.


Are you kidding me? Very few rapes are prosecuted and if a girl or woman does have the courage to come forward she is very often not believed. Very few people go to the authorities about rape. There was a case in Montana where a teacher raped a 14 year old girl and spent 31 days in jail because the judge said that she was seductive and just as much to blame for the incident. The girl committed suicide and now they are reexaming that. A similar case happened somewhere else in the country. The legal system is not biased against white men. Black men, yes.


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

unbelievable said:


> The American Psychiatric Association Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders,
> Fourth Edition Text Revision (DSM-IV-TR) criteria for Pedophilia (302.2) are:
> A. Over a period of at least 6 months, recurrent, intense sexually arousing fantasies, sexual
> urges, or behaviors involving sexual activity with a prepubescent child or children
> ...


Ok. Rape. Whatever term you want to use it is inappropriate and damaging to a child. Why do men say things like I wish my adult teacher would have raped me when I was a teen-ager?


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

*She was not ashamed of it. On one occasion one of the male student gf's had a fight with this teacher because she was sleeping with her BF.
*
That's disgusting. She should have gone to prison.

*One another note my mom taught school for over 25 yrs and she would tell me how many of her male students who hit on her.*

Doesn't matter. Kids trying to figure out their sexuality. If you're an adult you should know better.


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I was not trying to excuse anything- I mentioned boundaries being taught to our children in the sexual...and ETHICS... if a female teacher is lax here.. .. what can you do.. Not everyone has a strong ethical value system, and puts the breaks on..
> 
> I was trying to explain why it happens...why MEN speak the way they do...fall the way they do...add being immature and insane raging hormones to this mix..and a hot teacher coming on to him ! Come on now.. he needs even a stronger value system in place to resist that with his body on fire..
> 
> ...


It's not the child's responsiblity. It's the adult's. Boys have a lot of hormones at that age and maybe they hit on teachers. It does not matter. It is the adult's job to maintain good boundaries and not take advantage of a child.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

neglected42 said:


> I started teaching when I was 22. Some of my students were 18 and 19 years old. Many were VERY forward, and did not think twice about hitting on me. (I wouldn't have EVER considered it, but cannot honestly say I was not attracted to some of them). It might be because I live in a small town, but let me tell you this is nothing new.
> 
> When I was in high school my biology teacher married and had children with a man who was her teacher. They started dating when she was a senior. They had four kids. Also, one of my guy friends was sleeping with a new female teacher. They had a thing for almost a year. The law teacher in our school married one of his students. (They waited until she graduated, but everyone knew they were dating while she was in high school). He was ten years older than her. He just retired last year, and is very happily married to the same women. (I know because I worked with him). There was also a female phys ed teacher who was very well known to sleep around with the senior boys.
> 
> Really, all this happened in the four years I was in high school. The only difference is no one was charged, it wasn't in the paper, and no one really seemed to think it was a big deal. Sure it was great gossip, but that was about it. Mind you, this was all happening with seniors, not 14 and 15 year old kids.


Where did you go to High School, Harper Valley?


----------



## neglected42 (Aug 11, 2014)

Just a regular small town, where everybody knows everybody else's business. 

My point is that I don't think these incidents are on the rise at all.....quite the opposite. As teachers, we have to have our doors open at all times when a student is in the room. We have to be careful where we go and what we do when we are not working. There is always someone around with a phone. (Avoid bars at all costs). The men in our school flat out refused to enforce our dress code. They refused to tell the girls to put on more clothes if their boobs or a...... were hanging out because that insinuates that they noticed. The girls dress like their going to the beach instead of school these days. 

Everything was just different twenty-five years ago. Honestly, we had a chemistry teacher that came to school drunk every day. Everyone knew he was an alcoholic. He taught, so nothing was done. The seniors would meet the teachers at the local bars. A good time was had by all. Many students would drop by teachers houses if they needed extra help. Today you would have to shut the door in their faces and document when they were at your door and give it to administration.

If I took that little four year window of high school from twenty-five years ago and flash forwarded it to present time, the outcome of everything would be drastically different. Our little high school would be news world wide!! They would hear about it on the six o' clock news in China. People would be horrified. Heads would roll. Drunk teachers, teachers sleeping with and marrying students, etc, etc. 

Meanwhile.... the two teachers that married the students have families and lived happily ever after, the alcoholic teachers died after retirement - his students still talk about him, and know their chemistry, the women phys-ed teacher recently retired and is travelling the world with her daughter, my friend who had a year long fling with the young woman teacher is doing great in his life and he and "the boys" still laugh about it. (Again...this was all going on with seniors - 18 vs 15)

I have worked at that same high school for years now. There has not been a single incident. The teachers are scared of their own shadows.....especially the new young ones. Students and teachers do not have the same kind of relationships as they used to. It is ALL business. If we see a student walking to school in a snow storm, we are not even allowed to offer them a ride. 

I honestly don't think this is happening more....just a matter of hearing about every single incident.


----------

